
TikTok's Android App is rated 2 Stars out of 5. - njsubedi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zhiliaoapp.musically
======
amateurdev
Despite the reputation, the app has over a billion downloads. That's what
amazes me the most!

